# Der HipHop-Thread!



## Floyder (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Da es ja hier einige Threads zu den verschiedensten Musikrichtungen gibt und die meisten HipHop-Threads geschlossen wurden, mache ich hier mal einen allgemeinen HipHop-Thread auf, für alle, die diese Musik schätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau mögt ihr an Rap? Welche Künstler und Richtungen mögt ihr und wieso?
Ich persönliche stehe eher auf Untergrundrap mit sinnvollen und teilweise sozialkritischen Texten.
Es gibt auch Niveauvollen Battlerap mit komplexen Vergleichen ect. den ich sehr gerne höre.
Mich begeistern einfach die Texte sowohl bei (niveavovollem) Battlerap als auch bei Tiefgründigen Tracks und auch die Art, wie die Künstler mit ihrer Stimme und dem Flow variieren.
Ghettorap wie zb. Bushido ihn macht, mag ich überhaupt nicht!

Ich poste hier nochmal ein paar Lieder, die ich sehr gerne höre:

Loto mit Wolkenbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDJgEDY_nQU

DaN mit Wir werden uns wiedersehen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t94FZOOFw8U

Und dann noch Kico mit einer Runde aus einem Videobattleturnier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVTCKLVN3nI

So.. ich hoffe, dieser Thread dient uns Rap-Hörern als "Zuflucht" im Forum und wird nicht wieder wegen Flames gecloset!
Bitte, auch wenn ihr die Musik nicht magt, postet keine "HipHop raus" Bilder oder sonstiges, man kann auch anständig diskutieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Ich mag wahrscheinlich Bushido seine Fanbase nicht, aber die Musik die er macht hat durchaus seine Reize (auch lyrisch gesehen).
Für mich ist er die Reinkarnation der Onkelz nur auf Basis des Hip-Hop/Gangsterrap.


Dieser ganze deutsche Arschkriechermüll ala Blumentopf oder Fanta4 ist doch der totale Witz.

"Wein doch nicht, wein doch nicht, sei fröhlich"..bläää


Ich brauch "Mitten in die Fresse"-Rap wie aus den USA und nich son Blumio-Mist.


My 2 Cents...


----------



## Shaxul (20. Januar 2010)

Eins vorneweg: Ich hoffe der Thread bleibt uns als ernsthafte Diskussionsplattform für Musik (!!) bestehen und wird nicht, wie einige der vorherigen Threads zum Thema, durch sinnloses Gespamme und das Austragen von verbalen Kleinkriegen und Kinkerlitzchen ins Lächerliche gezogen.

Zum Thema: Auch wenn ich musikalisch eigentlich in einer anderen Ecke zu Hause bin, höre ich sehr gerne ab und an mal ein bisschen Hip-Hop. Habe damals Mitte/Ende der 90er sehr viel Hip-Hop gehört, damals vor allem die deutschen Künstler aus Hamburg und Stuttgart. Habe das Glück, das einer meiner Kumpels mich seit einigen Jahren wieder regelmäßig mit guter Musik versorgt. 
Mittlerweile habe ich dann so einige Alben, die ich für ziemlich unschlagbar halte, ich zähl' einfach mal auf. Wer mag, kann sich das ja mal auf diversen Videoplattformen oder sonstwo raussuchen:

Dilated Peoples - Expansion Team
The Roots - Things Fall Apart
Mos Def - Black on both sides (Ganz groß!!)
Necro - The Pre-Fix for Death
Eins Zwo - Gefährliches Halbwissen & Sport EP
Torch - Blauer Samt

Außerdem mag ich die ganzen ursprünglichen Sachen aus Amerika sehr gern, z.B. Kurtis Blow und Grandmaster Flash.

Aktueller MTV-Rap fällt für mich eigentlich komplett raus. Die Musikvideos, Texte und raptechnischen Fähigkeiten der Akteure sprechen in den meisten Fällen für sich.


----------



## Floyder (20. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg: Ich hoffe der Thread bleibt uns als ernsthafte Diskussionsplattform für Musik (!!) bestehen und wird nicht, wie einige der vorherigen Threads zum Thema, durch sinnloses Gespamme und das Austragen von verbalen Kleinkriegen und Kinkerlitzchen ins Lächerliche gezogen.
> 
> Zum Thema: Auch wenn ich musikalisch eigentlich in einer anderen Ecke zu Hause bin, höre ich sehr gerne ab und an mal ein bisschen Hip-Hop. Habe damals Mitte/Ende der 90er sehr viel Hip-Hop gehört, damals vor allem die deutschen Künstler aus Hamburg und Stuttgart. Habe das Glück, das einer meiner Kumpels mich seit einigen Jahren wieder regelmäßig mit guter Musik versorgt.
> Mittlerweile habe ich dann so einige Alben, die ich für ziemlich unschlagbar halte, ich zähl' einfach mal auf. Wer mag, kann sich das ja mal auf diversen Videoplattformen oder sonstwo raussuchen:
> ...



Was mich wundert ist, dass ich keinen von den dir aufgezählten Künstlern kenne, was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass ich fast nur Deutschen Untergrundrap höre. Werd das aber nachholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mag, kann sich ja mal Hier die "Charts" aus einer Untergrund-Rapseite geben, teilweise sind dort echt sehr gute Künstler mit viel Potenzial vertreten.
Amirap klingt zwar sehr cool, aber den kann ich mir irgendwie nicht geben, ich weiß selber nicht wieso.

Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Taktloss, Justus, MC Basstard, Hollywood Hank, Favorite, Kool Savas, Prinz Pi und Kollegah sind was deutschen Rap angeht meine Favoriten. Ami Rap hör ich nicht mehr so oft, aber ich mag Necro, Army of the Pharaos, Jedi Mind Tricks und Blue Sky Black Death.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Servus leute ich hab hier nen interessanten Beitrag über 2 HipHop-Künstler aus dem Ruhrpott gefunden den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/musik/0,1518,668702,00.html

*Brave Prolls aus dem Pott*

*Sie rappen über Huren und spotten über verweichlichte Konkurrenten: Die Hardcore-HipHopper Snaga&Pillath beerben die zum Pop abgewanderten Aggro Berliner. Doch auch wenn ihre Fans bei Konzerten schon mal Prügel einstecken müssen - die Ruhrpott-Jungs sind total anständig.*So klingt eine Kampfansage: "Mundschutz rein, Deckung hoch, ein Album wie ein Schrapnellgeschoss", tönen die Ruhrpott-Rapper Snaga&Pillath. Die beiden Glatzköpfe gerieren sich als das Härteste, was der deutsche HipHop gerade zu bieten hat. Provokation ist Programm, auch in den Texten. Frauen? Sind "Huren". Die Konkurrenz? "Alles Schwule". Und Snaga&Pillath haben - natürlich - "den Längsten".

So weit die Songs. Umso größer die Überraschung beim Treffen: Snaga und Pillath, mit bürgerlichem Namen Timm Zumbrägel und Oliver Pillath, sitzen in der schicken Bar eines Gelsenkirchener Nobelhotels - gegenüber thront die Arena Auf Schalke. Die selbsternannten "Prolls mit vollem Portmonee" treten höflich auf, wägen ihre Worte sorgfältig ab. Sie wirken, man muss das so sagen, kreuzbrav. 

Auf 90 Prozent ihres Albums "II" rappen die Ruhrpott-Jungs über Analsex, Huren und die Größe ihrer Geschlechtsteile, aber während eines einstündigen Gesprächs in der edlen Hotelbar fallen weniger Schimpfworte als in einer einzigen ihrer Strophen. Die Musiker sind deutlich kleiner, als sie auf Bildern und in Videos erscheinen. Das Duo erregt allenfalls mit schlabbrigen Baggy-Klamotten Aufsehen.

Alles Fake also? Eine Masche für die Zielgruppe der jugendlichen Möchtegern-Machos? Professionelle Provokation wie bei Aggro Berlin, dem mittlerweile verschiedenen Untergrund-Label aus der Hauptstadt mit seinen Provo-Rappern, die am Ende wie überzeichnete Comic-Figuren wirkten? 

Das freilich wollen die Ruhrpott-Rapper so nicht stehenlassen. Die in der Szene gern bemühte _realness - _sprich: Authentizität _- _steht für sie an oberster Stelle. Snaga sagt: "Klar haben wir derbe Texte und wollen provozieren. Aber das ist keine Masche, sondern unser Ventil. Wir lassen Frust ab." Frust über Armut, Arbeitslosigkeit, Hartz IV. "Uns selbst trifft das zwar momentan nicht", sagt Pillath, "aber wir sehen doch, wie es den Leuten hier immer schlechter geht." 

Gelsenkirchen hat eine Arbeitslosenquote von 14,6 Prozent - fast doppelt so hoch wie der Bundesschnitt und auch deutlich höher als Berlin mit 13,5 Prozent. Snaga&Pillaths Chorus von "Asozialenlifestyle 2" wird da zur doppeldeutigen Aussage, ist nicht nur präpotente Selbstbeschreibung, sondern auch Kommentar zum Zustand des Pütt: "Das ist immer noch asozial, das ist immer noch die unterste Schublade, Ruhrpott radikal."

*Erinnerungen an bierseligen Fun-Punk* 

Vielleicht ist es ein Akt verklärender Selbstbehauptung, wenn die beiden in ihren Reimen kräftig Pütt-Folklore beschwören, den Ruhrgebiets-Macho etwa, den trinkfesten Malocher, der samstags mit seinen Kumpeln "auf Schalke geht" und sich immer irgendwie durchschlägt. "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht": Den Titel der Ruhrpott-Komödie von Peter Thorwarth zitieren die Rapper auf ihrem Album gleich mehrfach. Sie identifizieren sich mit dem Pott, tragen ihren Stolz auf Herkunft und Heimat zur Schau. Einige Songs auf "II" sind Hymnen auf das Ruhrgebiet, darauf angelegt, dass die Fans sie auf den Konzerten leicht mitgrölen können. Das Album erinnert eher an Fun-Punk der Achtziger als an klassischen HipHop, eine bierselige Grundanständigkeit hat das Ganze, Ruhrpott eben.

Die beiden Rapper zählen selbst nicht zu den Privilegierten. Pillath flog ohne Abschluss von der Schule, Schlägereien, Drogen; "was man so für Scheiße baut", sagt er. Snaga machte Abitur, wuchs bei den Großeltern auf, baute Schulfrust beim Thaiboxen ab. Sein hartes Image stammt aus dieser Zeit: "Ich war als Amateur recht erfolgreich". Seinen Spitznamen verpassten ihm Mitglieder seines Teams - Snaga ist serbisch und bedeutet Kraft. Ein Herzklappenfehler beendete nach sieben Jahren seinen Profi-Traum, er konzentrierte sich auf Musik. Geprägt durch die US-Ghetto-Filme "Boys N The Hood" (1991) und "Menace II Society" (1993) und den Westküsten-HipHop von Dr. Dre, Ice Cube und Eazy-E begann er zu rappen - zunächst auf Englisch. 

2003 traf er den vier Jahre jüngeren Pillath, 2005 veröffentlichten sie ihr erstes Mixtape: "Die linke und die rechte Hand Gottes" - inspiriert vom Klamauk-Duo Bud Spencer und Terence Hill. Die Rollen sind bei den Ruhrpott-Jungs allerdings vertauscht. "Big Pillath" erinnert mehr an Spaßvogel Hill als an Brummbär Spencer, etwa wenn er sich an der Hotelbar über das wenig dezente Parfum des Kellners amüsiert. Snaga dagegen wirkt introvertierter. Bei vielen Fragen lehnt er sich zurück, lässt Pillath bei der Antwort den Vortritt. 

Einer Antwort weichen jedoch beide aus: Womit sie ihr Geld verdienen. Vom HipHop allein können Snaga und Pillath nicht leben, sagen sie: "Kannste vergessen." Ihr Album verkauft sich nur schleppend, die Fans laden sich die Musik lieber auf Tauschbörsen herunter. Pillath: "Die Kids sagen dir ins Gesicht, dass sie sich die Platte aus dem Netz ziehen." Er sieht das fatalistisch: "Unsere Fans sind damit aufgewachsen, für Musik nichts bezahlen zu müssen. Und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern." Über ihre Jobs abseits des Mikrofons möchten sie dennoch nicht sprechen. "Jedenfalls nichts Illegales", beeilt sich Pillath zu erklären.

*"Das war eine Esel-Aktion"* 

Im Gegensatz zu den Kids hört Snaga selbst "zurzeit gar keinen HipHop". Stattdessen laufen Metal-Klassiker von Pantera und Slipknot in seiner Stereoanlage - "auch mal Udo Jürgens, wenn ich komisch drauf bin". Pillath sagt, er höre zwar ab und zu noch Rap aus den Staaten, doch auch ihm gehe die Eintönigkeit der Musik auf den Geist: "Ich kriege Kopfschmerzen von den immer gleichen Beats." 

Und das neue Album von Ex-Maske Sido? Pillath verdreht die Augen. "Keine Musik, die ich mir anhöre, aber okay. Sido steht ja echt unter Druck, Platten zu verkaufen", sagt er gönnerhaft. Anders als bei "Asozialenlifestyle 1" 2007 haben sie den Berliner diesmal nicht als Gastrapper an Bord geholt. "Das war eigentlich geplant", sagt Pillath. "Aber Sido hatte dann keine Zeit, weil er in der ProSieben-Jury von Popstars saß." Nun findet sich auf dem Album kein einziges "Feature", wie es im HipHop heißt. Auch ein Zeichen, wie sich die Ruhrpott-Rapper von den Szene-Gepflogenheiten abgrenzen. 

Das gilt auch für den Umgang mit eher unrühmlichen Kapiteln ihrer Karriere. Ende Oktober etwa trat Snaga ohne seinen Kumpel Pillath in Ingolstadt auf. Dabei hörte er ständig einen Fan "Hurensohn" in seine Richtung grölen. Irgendwann sei er "kurzschlussmäßig von der Bühne gesprungen" und habe dem eine "zugegeben wohl ziemlich hart - gedonnert". Danach machte ihm jemand klar, dass der Fan ihn gar nicht beleidigt, sondern nur "Ruhrpott" gerufen hatte. Eine Entgleisung, über die Snaga ungern spricht: "Ich habe mich bei dem Jungen entschuldigt, und er hat das akzeptiert. Aber es war eine Esel-Aktion, so was kann ich echt nicht machen."

Rein PR-strategisch verwundert diese Haltung ein wenig. Immerhin könnte er sich mit dieser Aktion als richtig harter Rapper inszenieren, wie es die Aggro Berliner einst vorexerziert haben. Doch allein den Gedanken, mit dem Ausraster zu protzen, finde er abwegig, sagt Snaga: "So will ich keine Platten verkaufen." 

Das überlassen die Pütt-Jungs dann doch lieber den Berlinern.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Hip Hop geht bei mir nur Ratm rein (jaja, ihr wissts ja schon).
Zack de la Rocha ist mit seinem Rap Stil einzigartig (killing in the name sag ich mal nur^^).
Außerdem ist er ein Mensch, an dem man aufsehen kann!


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

So, dann mach ich mal.
Nachdem mir durch [hier vergessenen Namen einfügen] wieder der Geschmack auf Eminem gekommen ist, den ich vor vielen, vielen Jahren selbst kräftig konsumiert habe, hat sich meine Rap/HipHop-Sammlung auf 2 verbessert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Demnach sind wir nun bei Blumio und Eminem. Ich glaub, ich such mir noch meine D12 Alben raus ... hmm.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Hiphop wird bei mir eigendlich nur vertreten durch

SDP
Blumio
Boomfunk MCs
Eminem
2pack (der Gott schlechthin)
Fanta 4 natürlich ^^

und wenns dann um den mix geht
Slipknot
Ratm


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Durch Eminem und D12 bin ich auf den Geschmack von HipHop gekommen. 
Dann gabs die Zeit, wo ich mich viel mit Dr. Dre, Wu Tang Clan, 2pac usw. auseinandergesetzt habe, schöne Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf deutschen HipHop steh ich garnicht. Ich finde im Englischen hört sich alles harmonischer an. Deutsch dagegen hört sich "aggressiv" an.

Blumio ist eine Ausnahme, ich mag ihn und seine Texte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal alles was ich hauptsächlich an HipHop höre/gehört habe.

-Eminem
-D12
-Dr. Dre
-WTC
-Method Man/ Redman
-Kanye West
-Jay-Z (ältere Texte)
-Fort Minor (Aus Linkin entstanden)
-army of the pharaohs
-Tech N9ne


Das, was momentan an "HipHop" so in den Charts läuft, hat echt nichts mehr mit richtigem HipHop zu tun. Ich denke es wird uns eine "Minderjährige-süße-Jungs-rappen-über-Liebe"- Welle erreichen. Denkt an meine Worte!


Editiertes Beispiel:

Chipmunk - Oopsy Daisy
Ich kenn noch einen Song, aber kann mir leider nie die Titel von Lieder merken, die ich nicht mag :< Wird nacheditiert.


----------



## Shaxul (21. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Taktloss, Justus, MC Basstard, Hollywood Hank, Favorite, Kool Savas, Prinz Pi und Kollegah sind was deutschen Rap angeht meine Favoriten. Ami Rap hör ich nicht mehr so oft, aber ich mag *Necro*, Army of the Pharaos, *Jedi Mind Tricks* und Blue Sky Black Death.



Yeeha, guter Scheiss Takti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

wenn ich ab und zu mal hip-hop höre dann nur K.I.Z,Peter Fox,Boundzound und Eminem(wegen meinem bruder ^^)


----------



## Floyder (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, Metal ist ganz cool, aber das hier ist leider ein HipHop-Thread und flames haben hier nichts zu suchen, danke.
Reported.

Was waren für euch denn eigentlich so die Top-Alben 2009?
Ich hab das Zuhältertape 3 von Kollegah ordentlich gefeiert!
Truemanshow von PatriX war auch ein sehr, sehr geiles Album.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Floyder schrieb:


> Ja, Metal ist ganz cool, aber das hier ist leider ein HipHop-Thread und flames haben hier nichts zu suchen, danke.
> Reported.
> 
> Was waren für euch denn eigentlich so die Top-Alben 2009?
> ...



2009 war Hip Hop mäßig für mich nur cool, dass Ratm den Kampf gegen X Factor gewonnen hat^^.
http://www.welt.de/k...-Uralt-Hit.html
Uralt Hit finde ich unfair.
Aber nach 17 Jahren auf Platz 1 der Charts zu kommen.. respekt^^.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt. Sachlich bleiben bitte.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wenn ich ab und zu mal hip-hop höre dann nur K.I.Z,Peter Fox,Boundzound und *Eminem(wegen meinem bruder ^^)*



TÖTE IHN!!!

BTT: Ja, wenns um Hip Hop geht, dann von meiner Seite aus auch "nur" K.I.Z. Habe selber alle Alben von denen.


----------



## Silenzz (12. Februar 2010)

Z.Zt. Feier ich wieder die alten Sachen von Azad aber auch Jonesmann, generell bin ich wieder voll auf der Frankfurter-Rapszene hängengeblieben (abgesehn von 439 etc.). Halt Tone, Azad, Jeyz etc. aber auch Kollegah find ich inzwischen extrem cool. Von Bushido hör ich das Kok-Tape, was eigentlich extremst cool ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich sagen, wers nicht gehört hat, ich denke mal es lohnt sich da reinzuhörn, gibt n paar echt coole Tracks. Dann noch Chakuza und Bizzy ausm Egj-Camp aber ads wars auch schon. Ami-like hör ich z.Zt. nur 50 Cent und Shwayze (aber das is ja kein richtiger Rap).


----------



## dragon1 (12. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> TÖTE IHN!!!



TÖTE IHN!!!


Eminem ist kewl!


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Eminem ist einer der wenigen guten Rapper der was in der Birne hat...


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (13. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich höre ab und zu Hollywood Undead. HU ist eine Crossover-Band (Wiki: Alternative Hip-Hop, Nu Metal, Crossover, Rapcore).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rygykyqN4E&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUQsx1EnVo0&feature=related

Manchmal höre ich auch noch K.I.Z.


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2010)

Das Lied "get low" von lil john mag ich auch richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Lied "get low" von lil john mag ich auch richtig gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub ich zock mal wieder NFS U2 :O

da hab ich das lied zum ersten mal gehört >.<


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (17. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Wenn du Get Low hören willst musst du aber NFSU spielen, net NFSU2.



Weisste, wenn man bissl was von IT versteht dann kann man Musik in den meisten Spielen einfügen, stell dir vor in meinem GTA4 Radio läuft von Onkelz bis Rage alles....


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (17. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Da hast du mir aber ganz schön eine reingewürgt, muss ich echt sagen. Respekt!



Takti starts a flame war....


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weisste, wenn man bissl was von IT versteht dann kann man Musik in den meisten Spielen einfügen, stell dir vor in meinem GTA4 Radio läuft von Onkelz bis Rage alles....



jo aber grundsätzlich hat er recht war mein fehler :O


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. Februar 2010)

Back to Topic: Wenn ich Hip-Hop höre, dann Prinz Pi. Ansonsten Horrorcore und Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (23. Februar 2010)

also wenn schon hip-hop dann Westberlin Maskulin aka Taktlo$ & King Kool Savas > all

EDIT : Schande über mein Haupt ich habe Torch und Run DMC vergessen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasher (10. März 2010)

Ich höre sehr viel HipHop. Wobei ich auch alles andere Höre. Welchen Rapper ich übertrieben feier ist EffArr aka F.R. Der hat mit 18 schon 3 Alben. Und ist gerade dabei sehr groß rauszukommen. Am besten mal youtuben nach "Wenn mein Album kommt" oder "Rap braucht Abitur". 

Englischen HipHop höre ich sehr selten. Nur wenn er mir wirklich gefällt und was neues ist. 

Thx an Skatero.. Hollywood Undead ist ja mal übertrieben nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

- Taktlo$$
- Frauenarzt (vor dieser ATZNMSK-Schlagerscheiße)
- Kool Savas
- Torch
- Run DMC
- Public Enemy
- Cypress Hill
- Dr. Dre
- Eazy-E
- K.I.Z.
- Aggro Berlin (vor Aggro Ansage Nr.4 also inkl. Bushido)

Joar das sind so meine Hip-Hop Favoriten.


----------

